# Greetings been on here for awhile first post



## stonz22 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a 1948 ford 8n with original 6v system. I wish to keep it that way , I have had some electrical problems , misses and starting and some others. The 8n has the original cloth covered wiring and several pieces of the covering has fraid off. I bought an on line wiring harness for a front mounted distributor. While looking the job over I realized that the color coding of wires was non existant so I feel I need to replce the harness wire by wire. To do that I must some how remove the conduit made of some sort of metal that all the wires pass thru to get from front to back of the engine. This is the length of the engine and houses the plug wires as well that allows the four wires to route out four holes to the four plugs. What process have you gentleman used to solve this issue. Thanking you in advance. That conduit is also held on to the top of the engine with engine head bolts so could be tricky and cutting thru the conduit may cut thru wires? So help please !


----------

